# My Medicine Display



## waskey (Jun 16, 2011)

I spent about an hour or so dusting and re-organizing my medicine bottles. Here is the display. Didn't count, but I would assume around 200+ are on here.


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2011)

Are there alot of doubles there Henry or are they all singles ?
      Jim


----------



## waskey (Jun 16, 2011)

Alot are just doubles and common ones too. I think there are atleast 10 California Fig Syrups on there [8D]


----------



## tftfan (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks COOL !


----------

